# Headers and Pulley Installed



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Just had the Unorthodox Ultra S underdrive/lightened pulley, and Top Speed Stainless Steel headers... :thumbup: 

I have no idea what these two things add to my HP numbers but there is a very good increase in power in the upper RPM range. Before the Z would lug its way past 5000 rpm, but now it pulls hard all the way to redline. Passengers can feel the difference too, ask Coco. 

My last performance mod, this year is an ECU reflash from Altered Atmosphere.

http://www.alteredatmosphere.com/main.asp
http://www.unorthodoxracing.com/
http://www.topspeedauto.com/Templates/AboutUs.htm


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Is the Altered Atmosphere flash out of testing? I'd like to see how it does. Technosquare scares me. Some of the guys I know running the technosquare go to the dyno and find gaps or problems with the flash and have to send it back in, and when they send it back technosquare acts like they knew that was the problem the entire time.


----------

